# Love makes a family



## nina874 (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't know if you have all already seen this, or if it is a double post, but it struck such a cord with me I wanted to share it.
If you can sign the petition that would be a great help to all the same sex families on the other side of the pond - my sister is hoping to have a baby with her wife in the US so it is a subject close to my heart. When it asks for the zip code just put 90210 in!

http://front.moveon.org/two%2Dlesbians%2Draised%2Da%2Dbaby%2Dand%2Dthis%2Dis%2Dwhat%2Dthey%2Dgot/?id=33476-20544990-SRX3I8x

/links


----------

